# [SOLVED] Random Sound virus?



## Sharpshooter101

Hey everyone, Anyone hear about a virus that'll cause random sound clips to be played at random intervals? Just recently, a number of completely random sound clips would just play and last a second or two, then happen again and a later time (never at fixed intervals). It started out as what sounded like a waterfall, then around Halloween it moved to a dog bark and growl, then started to play a piece of a song by Linkin park (I can't remember the song, but I know I don't have it anywhere on this computer), and it just played a sound that said "HELLLLLLOOOOO!" I've run a number of virus scans and spyware scans which have all turned up nothing and I don't know what to do. I have all of the sound alerts turned off on my Instant Messengers, so those aren't the culprits. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you! (and I hope this is in the right place)


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Random Sound virus?*

Hello,

Sorry for the delayed response. By the sound of it this is an infection....

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

I would recommend that you go *here*; read and follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, to *here*. _(Just click on the coloured links.)_

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


Good luck :smile:

Please also remember *DO NOT* post your logs in this thread, please start a new thread *here*. _(Just click on the coloured link.)_ and post the logs.


----------



## mjnitz02

*Re: Random Sound virus?*

Ok, I had this problem as well and I believe that after catching the software culprit in the act (luckily is played a bit too long once) I think I have the solution!

Problem: Random sound clips and burst were playing. I would hear explosions, cars, etc... random movie ads like "the blah blah pay-per-view" etc. Just random sound in general. I also heard a "Hello" at one point.

Solution:
The problem is a combination of "perfs.exe" and "indt2.sys" that are infecting your system. The thing actually playing the sound is "indt2.sys". If you open the Windows Task Manager and find it, watch and be patient. When a sound comes it will jump from like 2-3MB of Ram to over 20+MB. Additionally if you sort by memory use it you will see it is the only process that has a memory spike when one of the random sounds comes across your computer. I actually found this out by accident and after waiting a bit saw this seemed to be the problem.

Although I'm not really sure of the best sure-fire way to get rid of it, here is what I did and it hasn't shown back up in the task manager.

I used RegRun Reanimator (http://www.greatis.com/security/download.htm) to isolate the perfs.exe file for removal. It took a few tries to get reanimator to find it, but eventually it did. I then had it remove it at the next boot. I had previously patched my registry to allow the "Take Control" option in vista. This allows you to take control of a system file and delete it. I found the registry patch here (http://www.askvg.com/add-take-ownership-option-in-file-folder-context-menu-in-windows-vista/). When my computer rebooted I navigated as fast as possible to C:\Windows\System32 and found the Indt2.sys file. I right clicked it, took control of it and deleted it. The sound seems to have stopped now.

Brief rundown of steps:

1) Make sure Vista "Take Control" is enabled by patching registry.
2) Isolate prefs.exe using Regrun reanimator.
3) Have reanimator delete prefs.exe on next boot.
4) Reboot, should get message before Vista loads saying prefs.exe was deleted.
5) Navigate to C:\Windows\System32
6) "Take Control" of Indt2.sys by right clicking and selecting "Take Control"
7) Delete Indt2.sys
8) Empty the recycle bin to flush that nasty file away.

Your annoying sounds should be gone after that. ^_^

Hope I helped! ~Matt


----------



## Sharpshooter101

*Re: Random Sound virus?*

Well, haven't heard anything since I tried that, so I guess it worked! *knocks on wood* Thanks!


----------



## Wolfpeltz

I recently had the same problem, and used reanimatior, but then I found that I could not view the contents of my Windows folder. Properties told me it was empty. How can I get the info back?


----------



## thespiral

I too have had this same problem for a while. I don't know where I picked it up. To clarify, the file in question is PERFS.exe , not prefs.exe , and it's located in Windows\System32\ . I used Reanimator to "Terminate" the file, and am about to reboot and then delete Indt2.sys . 

I have noticed that this message was posted in November '07 and we're in June of '08 , and my Norton antivirus, Adaware, and Windows Defender all are completely up to date, all have been run repeatedly and NONE found this virus and fixed it. Every program found my computer to be "clean" when clearly it was not.

When is Microsoft going to pick up on this? How about Symantec/Norton? I hope this manual fix works...


----------



## SirRaven

I am having this problem too but I do not have either of those files listed above.

I get random sounds whether or not I am using IE. I've checked my computer for both prefs.exe and the indt2.sys with neither existing. I've checked my startup services and task manager items and neither have any unusual services running.

I've checked all my services online and they all have a legitimate function.

Please help, I'm tired of these random sfx.


----------



## tetonbob

Please do not add on to what is essentially a dead thread. This is called necroposting.

If you're having an issue, please begin your own thread.

Not all symptoms arise from the same causes

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/if-you-think-your-computer-is-infected-203704.html

This thread will be closed.


----------

